# stuck desktop background picture



## dru18h (Dec 10, 2003)

I went to a website and downloaded a background picture to use on the desktop. Now I can not get rid of that picture. I can change the desktop to anything i want to but anytime I am starting up the computer and nothing is loaded yet that picture is the background. (Same goes for shutting down the computer) Then once windows loads all the way whatever desktop picture i have eventually loads and covers the other one. Any ideas would be great! Thanks


----------



## Sid9678 (Nov 25, 2003)

Did you try deleting the picture completely of your hard drive?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Go to display properties and disable Active Desktop and then change the background picture.


----------



## bicycle bill (Jul 11, 2003)

I solved that problem once by just setting background to none and then put the background i wanted back.


----------



## z13w1z (May 9, 2003)

same thing happened for my wife. my daughter downloaded a kiddies background whilst on my wifes screen and every log on or log off there it was even though her main background pic was ok whilst she was on.
I had to use the find command and delete all references to the pic then all was as it should be. If you know the name of the pic you could try this.


----------

